
As newspapers continue decline, obituary rot becomes a threat - jawns
https://medium.com/@shaun_gallagher/as-newspapers-continue-decline-obituary-rot-becomes-a-threat-33d30346266
======
logifail
Is it just me, or is it somewhat ironic that otherwise thoughtful content such
as this is being posted at - of all places - medium.com?

